# Norwood Lumbermate mark IV....... Worth



## TNT2 (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello all,

I have been watching this post for some time now. I am a newbie and have hade some logs lumbered up by a local portable saw mill. I got the bug and have been working on building my own BSM for some time now. I have just found a local Norwood mark 4 with a 17' log cutting bed. I am asking your help on what is a good price to pay for the mill. It is a late 90's early 2000, with the 9hp honda. I will be using it for a hobby, not production lumber. It's all manual, but the desigin is so simple. Any comments are welcome.
Thanks,
TNT2


----------



## Coalsmoke (Jul 5, 2009)

I can't give you any recommendation on the mark iv, but what's wrong with finishing the BSM you're working on? I would imagine it would be a fair bit cheaper than buying a mill.


----------



## Coalsmoke (Jul 5, 2009)

And of all things, I forgot to say WELCOME to the forums


----------



## TNT2 (Jul 6, 2009)

Paws, 

I still plan on finishing the bsm but not sure I can pass up a lightly used, ready to make sawdust, Lumbermate for under 3k..... decisions, decisions..
thanks


----------



## excess650 (Jul 6, 2009)

A NEW LM2000 with base 13hp Honda and 13' cut is just under $5K plus shipping and you have to assemble it.

Are there options with the mill other than the 4' bed extension? 

A new Lumberlite with 9hp Honda and 4' extension would be about $4100 shipped.


----------



## Coalsmoke (Jul 6, 2009)

TNT2 said:


> Paws,
> 
> I still plan on finishing the bsm but not sure I can pass up a lightly used, ready to make sawdust, Lumbermate for under 3k..... decisions, decisions..
> thanks



Yeah, I hear ya. I guess it would come down to how much your time is worth to you vs how much your money is worth to you, and unfortunately, you're on your own for that, because I'll spend your money for you, but there's no guarantees. :monkey: 

For me though, if it were a hobby, I'd just finish building what you have. I built a carriage CSM, and its not as involved as a band mill, but it really didn't take too long. Also, if you ordered the band mill head assembly ready-made, I'm betting you could be up and running in no time. I suspect though that as far as quality goes, you wouldn't have any complaints with a lumbermate.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 6, 2009)

TNT2 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been watching this post for some time now. I am a newbie and have hade some logs lumbered up by a local portable saw mill. I got the bug and have been working on building my own BSM for some time now. I have just found a local Norwood mark 4 with a 17' log cutting bed. I am asking your help on what is a good price to pay for the mill. It is a late 90's early 2000, with the 9hp honda. I will be using it for a hobby, not production lumber. It's all manual, but the desigin is so simple. Any comments are welcome.
> Thanks,
> TNT2



The Mark 4 is a good mill, but it's not as stiff or HD as the LM2000 that Norwood is now selling. I would rather have a like new Mark 4 than a new Lumberlite, and i think i'd rather have a Mark 4 than a homemade bandmill. (of that size) The home brew will need all the bugs taken out and most times never saw as good as a mill that was factory designed, that is unless you have a PILE of money in it, and could have just bought a good mill to begin with.

Anyway, if the Mark 4 will saw the size logs you have, and it's a good deal, i'd buy it...

DM


----------



## deeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Sawyer Rob said:


> The Mark 4 is a good mill, but it's not as stiff or HD as the LM2000 that Norwood is now selling. I would rather have a like new Mark 4 than a new Lumberlite, and i think i'd rather have a Mark 4 than a homemade bandmill. (of that size) The home brew will need all the bugs taken out and most times never saw as good as a mill that was factory designed, that is unless you have a PILE of money in it, and could have just bought a good mill to begin with.
> 
> Anyway, if the Mark 4 will saw the size logs you have, and it's a good deal, i'd buy it...
> 
> DM



I agree. 

Where are all of your pics?????

Kevin


----------

